# Help For Holiday Blues



## Karen99 (Dec 28, 2015)

I think a lot of people get the blues around holidays.  Do you get the blues during this time?  What can we do to feel better.  If anyone cares to share what helps them, please do. I enjoy watching a light comedy on Netflix or just going out for a long walk.  I get in touch with good feelings that way.  I might also call a friend and listen to what's going on in their life.  

Please share are any suggestions on feeling better.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 28, 2015)

Comedy is always helpful, for me anyway and I think that's a good idea, Karen. Getting together with some folks you really like or ordering a special dinner always works for me.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 28, 2015)

I like those ideas, Rose.  It's good to treat ourselves! . Do any of you do crafts or puzzles or listen to music or..how about just dancing around the house?  

epper::banana:epper::banana:


----------



## Falcon (Dec 28, 2015)

Guess I'm lucky; I never get the blues.  I just don't allow it to get to me.

Much healthier because the "blues" are too stressful.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 28, 2015)

Why not go out dancing ,we are for new year:newyearseve: ( ballroom dancing)  we don't always dance every dance sometimes it's just nice to listen to the music, we have quite a few who come just to enjoy the music and company at that time of year


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 28, 2015)

Love your idea, Kadee!  I must admit I've had the best times when I went to a party despite not feeling like it... Falcon, that's super you don't get the holiday blues.  Mine are fleeting, but they are there now and again.  I think it helps to keep expectations reasonable.  What do you think?


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 28, 2015)

Exercise can be transforming with mood. Even on dark cold days I try to get outside and get in my exercise. Today there were even a touch of snow flurries. From walking the pups I have outer wear that would work in Alaska.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 28, 2015)

I love to dance around the house. Playing Janis Joplin on the piano helps also. Even my adult colouring books can offer a 
pick me up.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2015)

I think a lot of us have bittersweet feeling during the holidays.  I know for me, I think of loved ones lost, especially my husband's Dad who passed while living with us after his major stroke years back on Christmas Day.  I love getting out in nature and seeing the birds, wildlife, plants and skies...very healing and uplifting for me.  Also exercise as simple as walking outdoors is helpful.  Here's an old thread I posted on holiday stress and depression.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...-and-Depression?highlight=seasonal+depression


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2015)

I think a lot of us have bittersweet feeling during the holidays.  I know for me, I think of loved ones lost, especially my husband's Dad who passed while living with us after his major stroke years back on Christmas Day.  I love getting out in nature and seeing the birds, wildlife, plants and skies...very healing and uplifting for me.  Also exercise as simple as walking outdoors is helpful.  Here's an old thread I posted on holiday stress and depression.

A simple song like this will get me singing and dancing around the house.  :happy:


----------



## Kadee (Dec 28, 2015)

I always like rocking around  the Christmas  tree ,it's good to get you dancing ..Sorry I don't know how to post a YouTube


----------



## Debby (Dec 28, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Why not go out dancing ,we are for new year:newyearseve: ( ballroom dancing) :banana: we don't always dance every dance sometimes it's just nice to listen to the music, we have quite a few who come just to enjoy the music and company at that time of year




I always thought learning ballroom dancing would be nice to do with my husband but he has about as much rhythm and grace as your little 'banana guy' there Kadee so it was a total non-starter.  In fact, I'd say that little fella looks a lot like Don did at parties in the old, old, old days!  Enjoy your new year celebrations!


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 28, 2015)

Great ideas everyone!  I'm definitely with the dancing group.  I liked the link you posted, Seabreeze.  Very helpful. Shal and Fur..I think the exercise helps our brain release good hormones or something...like long distance runners love.  I am always glad when I get my heart rate up.

I agree with you Seabreeze that holidays can make spirits dip a bit for any number of reasons...sometimes it's in tandem with the longer periods of darkness in winter.  Spring is ahead!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2015)

Special light boxes help a lot of people, also supplements like vitamin D3, bright colors around the house and in the clothing we wear also lifts the spirits.  Here's another old thread on the winter blues.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...amin-D3?highlight=seasonal+affective+disorder


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 28, 2015)

It's true with the exercise...an IPod with great music plus as I plod along I turn over all these ideas in my head...by the time I get home...sore and sweaty and amazingly more relaxed.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 28, 2015)

I always feel much better after taking my dog out for a long walk.  I try to do it daily, but the last few days I haven't been able to due to ice and snow everywhere -- I just can't risk a fall on the ice.  I go on my treadmill when I can't get outside, but it's just not the same -- helps some, but not as much, I guess partly because on our walks we always stop and talk with neighbors, other walkers, etc.


----------



## Waterlilly (Dec 29, 2015)

The other side of the coin is holiday people overload. I had a very nice Christmas but, being the introvert that I am, I needed a couple of days to decompress. Thankfully hubby knows this and leaves me alone until I creep out of my cave. All good now!  I can like people again, just small doses please, lol.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 29, 2015)

Waterlilly said:


> The other side of the coin is holiday people overload. I had a very nice Christmas but, being the introvert that I am, I needed a couple of days to decompress. Thankfully hubby knows this and leaves me alone until I creep out of my cave. All good now!  I can like people again, just small doses please, lol.



Waterlilly..I totally get what you're saying.  I like my me time and my alone time.  

:jammin:


----------

